# pkg problem after update pkg > pkg



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 27, 2014)

Seeing the improvements in pkg-devel updated, I updated the port,  and it seemed to work despite a "pkg database is newer but still compatible"...  Then no port would install (sqlite errors) vs `pkg install` which still worked.  Reverting pkg-static seemed to fix that, (from backup), but I am wondering how to next proceed...

Deinstall pkg-devel and install the usual port (that may break stuff?)
wait for a pkg-devel fix
wait to learn how to adjust the package versions or some command I do not yet know

This is 9-STABLE. Just looking for any ideas. I've sent a mail with some of that above to the pkg mailing list.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 27, 2014)

A guess that the best practice when installing pkg-devel is to use `pkg-static` as the command from then on to avoid lesser compatible actions from the earlier version /usr/sbin/pkg that does not change.   Maybe someone else has done so also?  Seems to work alright so far... except for the error 
	
	



```
pkg-static: warning: database version 29 is newer than libpkg(3) version 27, but still compatible
```
 If this is the case, or not, someone may affirm or refute it eventually and write it into a the pkg-descr as a hint before upgrading.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 28, 2014)

Updated pkg-devel to today's release.  Would not install, of course, being not found to install it after deinstall of the old version.  Manually copied all of stage to their locations. Testing ports, manual port installs broke with `pkg-static`, so I overwrote it with the one from about Oct 25...  AFAIK two more recent versions of it break port installs and/or package registrations.    That is two or three problems, or I should not be trying to install it while still on version 9?   Glad to fix it with workarounds though...


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Oct 29, 2014)

Much better today. (1.4.0-a3 AKA alpha3)
v9 r273475...
Built pkg-devel (clang ) and -DFORCE_PKG_REGISTER,  no errors at all upon a test build from ports and a test install a remote package.


----------

